# Patternmaster VS SRM VS Mad Calls



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

Alright, I've just recieved my SRM tube in .655 constriction after waiting for 8 friggin weeks!!!! I pattern tested it with both 7 1/2 and 8 shot lead at 50 yards. HOLY COWS!!!!  Talk about an awesome pattern in a 20" circle!!! I finally went to 65 yards and shot a empty box of shells siting in the field. 15 bb's from 7 1/2 shot connected, AT 65 YARDS!!!

I then pulled out the X2 with the patternmaster, same shells, six new paper targets. I almost creid when I saw the difference, not even close.


Question is, anyone try these new Mad Calls chokes for waterfowl they came out with?? THey claim to reach out to 80 yards. That's a long shot.

Any input would be awesome.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I have the Patternmaster for my X2 and am not impressed for an expensive choke. However, what is the SRM???


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have found that my patternmaster on the x2 doesn't do that well with small loads like 7 1/2's or 8's. it does pattern well with bigger steel loads though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

I got an SRM from Sure Cycle/Performance Products in Idaho. They also have the sure cycle kits for auto shotguns. I got the .655 restricted choke tube. WIth BB Kents Fast steel at 35 yards I shot a pattern the size of a beachball MAX!!!  I backed up to 60 yards with it and managed to put 6 BB's in an empty shell box. It shoots pretty tight, but I'd really like to know how the new Mad Calls Waterfowl choke tube is.

I also just bought my g/f a patternmaster for her Extrema and wish I would've gotten the Mad Calls instead. I wasn't too impressed. OUtta my X2 the patternmaster threw awesome patterns with #2's and #4's High Velocity Winchester 3"shells, but that was the only shell that seemed to pattern well. :-?

I've put a ton of different size/brands of steel through my Extrema and have not found the best one yet for the SRM, although it looks like Kents may be the one. I'm gonna try Bismuth and Hevi-shot this weekend, let you know what I think.

All I know is my extrema's not liking all the shells being fired through it while my g/f's just sits on the shelf... :lol:

Anyone have the same set up as me?? If so, any suggestions to what shell to look for?? This is really starting to cost a lot of money!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Nobody has really tested almost every factory load in here have they, or all of them through a few major chokes, have they?? :eyeroll: IMO it'd be best for everyone to try at least 10 different loads, shell brands, shot size, etc etc etc before deciding to shoot what at which animal they are hunting... Does any here do that, or just settle for what they think is best?? Post up if you do...

Everyone fess up and let us know what you think works, why your combo works, what makes it better than everything else, etc.etc.etc.

PEACE!!! :thumb:


----------



## WilsonPrecision (Sep 27, 2004)

We have been producing choke tubes for a little while now. We're a small Mom & Pop shop located south of Monroe Michigan. I'll see if we can get some pattern info from our customers, and post it for you.

If I can't get it to post right, I'll see if we can get it posted to our website, www.wilsonprecision.com


----------

